# Brand New Microgaming Casino with up to $519 FREE



## pjotter (Feb 3, 2010)

We have all heard the rumors and finally it is here - a *Brand New Microgaming Casino*!! It promises to be the epitome of what life is supposed to be; the personification of what everyone wants to achieve in their lives; the height of positive vibes and memorable moments. It is the essence of a life that is full of pleasant surprises, a life that encompasses wealth, prosperity, good health and stimulating experiences.

This *La Vida Loco Casino* is “the good life” and offers their players a taste of the best. 

*La Vida Loco Casino* is always striving to keep their players entertained through exceptional gaming quality and superior service. This combination coupled with their unique and enticing opening offer is certain to welcome all their new players into the online casino, and encourage them to stay. Every player who registers a real account with *La Vida Loco Casino* can take advantage of the following:

Up to €519 Free
This incredible opening offer is broken down into 4 stages of gaming fun:
- 111% up to 111 on your 1st purchase
- 33% up to 333 on your 2nd purchase
- 55% up to 55 on your 3rd purchase
- Completion Bonus of 20 Free

Please note that the *Terms and Condition Apply* and they are long, so I have included the link instead of posting them in their entirety.

Each step is separate to the rest, and has to be completed in the sequence mentioned above. If you manage to complete each step and take advantage of each deposit match, you will find yourself receiving a fantastic *completion bonus of 20 absolutely free, NO DEPOSIT REQUIRED*!

*Download La Vida Loco Casino*!

_________________


Find other *Brand New Microgaming Casinos* here!!


----------



## pjotter (Feb 4, 2010)

pjotter;121886 said:
			
		

> A *Brand New Microgaming Casino*!! It promises to be the epitome of what life is supposed to be; the personification of what everyone wants to achieve in their lives; the height of positive vibes and memorable moments. It is the essence of a life that is full of pleasant surprises, a life that encompasses wealth, prosperity, good health and stimulating experiences.
> 
> *La Vida Casino* is always striving to keep their players entertained through exceptional gaming quality and superior service. This combination coupled with their unique and enticing opening offer is certain to welcome all their new players into the online casino, and encourage them to stay. Every player who registers a real account with *La Vida Casino* can take advantage of the following:
> 
> ...



Please see corrected links in the above quote.  The name of the casino is of course *Download La Vida Casino*. Sorry about that!


----------

